
What we've learned about marketing on Reddit (with real data) - ceslami
https://www.indiehackers.com/@ceslami/500-signups-later-what-weve-learned-about-marketing-on-reddit-b2a31ea4c5
======
justboxing
Side Note: The Link to their website, on Indiehackers, has a "copy/paste" link
which has ProductHunt as the referring source, for their Google Analytics
"?utm_source=product_hunt".

    
    
        https://www.wingsflightclub.com/?utm_source=product_hunt&utm_medium=learn&utm_campaign=how_to_launch_on_reddit&utm_content=homepage_link_intro
    

This is going to give them incorrect referral information, as all the
IndieHackers.com referrals would fall under ProductHunt referrals.

~~~
ceslami
Good eye, thanks! Fixed.

------
diego_moita
Interesting, but a lot of what I see is just plain luck:

> A match made in heaven! This community has about 175,000 subscribers

> We got lucky with this one. Our product is specifically geared towards
> travelers with a thrifty streak.

> successful marketing on Reddit is that it isn't perfectly reproducible. It
> hinges on finding a community that is both aligned with your product's
> value, and accepting of promotional posts.

It is trickier to apply this approach in communities 10 times smaller. If you
start repeating the pitches you end up meeting people that frequent more than
one community and the conversation degenerates into hostility.

~~~
ceslami
You make a good point - luck plays some a role. That said, where I think we
got lucky was finding a good "community fit" (Step 1 from the article). It was
up to us to execute well on the rest :)

In terms of audience size, I would expect smaller audiences to yield smaller
results. Despite that, I think the message of the post is that building an
authentic relationship with a community means you can grow alongside them over
time. This means continuous feedback, new ideas, etc. All stuff that's useful
to us as technologists and entrepreneurs!

